# I'm making money!



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

For a small $10.00 investment I can show you how to make extra cash selling AVON, would you like to earn 40% of your sales? You can even now do it all thru your very own webstore online, no experience needed. AVON provides great training and support, no inventory needed. This is a fantastic time to start with the holidays coming and all of the great sales.Give me a call at 479-774-4160 or reply to this ad and I will get back to you. Make sure to checkout my AVON store at:www.youravon.com/stormywood

http://http://shop.avon.com/avonshop/becomearep/video/video.html


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

second link doesn't work... I clicked on the link on your page. 
Do you make earnings for people who sign up "under" you?


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

I do make a refererral fee, no matter where they are, If they are very close to me then they are put in my unit. Please LMK if you have any other questions. ~Stormy


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

Corrected link http://shop.avon.com/avonshop...deo/video.html


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

stormywood said:


> i do make a refererral fee, no matter where they are, if they are very close to me then they are put in my unit. Please lmk if you have any other questions. ~stormy


lmk??


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

LMK = let me know


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

Avon is another of many home sales pyramid schemes. It is the EXTREMELY rare circumstance where you make even close to enough money as a single sales representative to make it worth the actual time it takes. You need referrals and people selling for you to make enough money to make it worth while.

How do I know? Easy. My ex-wife was a single sales representative and had quite a large area, as well as a retail store selling avon. What she ended up with was not enough repeat sales, OR new customers, to make enough money to come close to what she would make as a cashier at a convenience store. My Cousin on the other hand has 12 people selling for her and makes a pretty good living from avon. 

The image of a single sales representative making a stable, sustaining, money making income from avon is pushed hard in the ads but in the VAST majority of instances is simply hype and doesn't pan out.


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

You are entitled to your opinion Fyrdup. I am sorry that it did not work for her. All I can speak is for myself and my experience. I am making money, I have Christmas paid for, thank you Avon. Next year I will be buying a new one ton, again Thank you Avon. Oh and I am a single independant rep with no downline, (anyone under me).


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

stormywood said:


> You are entitled to your opinion Fyrdup. I am sorry that it did not work for her. All I can speak is for myself and my experience. I am making money, I have Christmas paid for, thank you Avon. Next year I will be buying a new one ton, again Thank you Avon. Oh and I am a single independant rep with no downline, (anyone under me).


And you may very well be one of the exceptions. Most do not make near enough money to survive on as a sole wage earner.

The point is, if sales were enough you wouldn't have to recruit to make money from recruiting, or from the percentage of the sales of everyone you recruit. Funny thing is that is never mentioned in the recruitment ads is it?


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

Look I apologize if it appears I am attacking you personally. I am not. I am trying to make it clear to those who may see avon as an excellent, good money making, PART-TIME job. It simply is not the case for most avon salespeople that it is a viable income, beyond some extra cash into the household budget. If you expect to make a living selling avon you need to make it your JOB, you need to get out there 5 or more days a week and sell. Repeat customers, new customers, referrals of new salespeople, getting people to sell for you are all part of what is needed in most cases to earn a living selling avon. Not a couple hours a day or a few hours a week, but treating it like a full time job.

Congratulations to you if you are making a living at selling avon. You are simply not the norm and that is my point.


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

I sell Avon and I love it! I'm having so much fun and I have only done this for one month and have 10 repeat customers! On youravon.com forums there are many women and some men who are selling Avon and doing quite well. Every home business takes time and lots of motivation and effort to succeed. I like the look of my webstore, plus now I have a blog there too. Like I said it is fun! www.youravon.com/blucore


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

And like I said, the phony baloney image that Avon projects in their tv ads that you can make a decent living at selling Avon as a part-time, few hours a week job, is an outright, blantant, cruel lie. You simply MUST treat this as a full time, minimum 5 days a week, get out and sell job, if you plan to make any serious money. Most people would be better off getting a job at the local WalMart.

Frankly, I don't for one second believe that Stormywood is buying a one ton pickup on Avon earnings alone.


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

I worked on my Avon Webstore last night. I gave it a holiday theme. Looks quite festive! I had fun doing this. Learned some html in the process. Take a look....
www.youravon.com/blucore

Barb


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I have to chime in and say that when I was going to college I sold avon and it wasn't unusual to sell $500 a campaign. The trick is to spend time in heavily occupied area such as a college in my case. And above all else wear the product! I had a man buy a necklace off my body once! It paid for my meals and gas to and from college. There is money to be made it just depends on how much you are willing to work for it.


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

MollysMom said:


> I worked on my Avon Webstore last night. I gave it a holiday theme. Looks quite festive! I had fun doing this. Learned some html in the process. Take a look....
> www.youravon.com/blucore
> 
> Barb


Looks great, good job!


----------

